# Pointers for getting out of "Deep" snow?



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

So on the side of the groomers I normally ride (this is my second season and I've very bad at this) there are ungroomed areas that are full of deeper fluffy snow. I don't know if you veterans would consider it powder but my board can just sink into it and I'd say is was a good foot or so deep when I hit it.

Anyhow, its not what I normally ride but sometimes when I mess up I end up in it and have to unstrap and walk of shame it back on to the groomed bit. The problem is really two-fold: 1) when I hit the stuff I'm trying to stop heel or toe side, like full on brakes, and I slam into it and flop over. 2) Once I stand up (hard in deeper snow but at a mellow green run steepness!) I can't get going again. 

The board is like... mired into the snow. I tried last time to do a jump forward to clear it but as soon as I land I've sunk right back down. Obviously with the board buried a foot into the snow no amount of shifting around is going to get it going again. 

Any pointers? It doesn't happen a lot to me but I figured I should learn to deal with it in a more elegant way than taking the board off and walking out, plus its actually really tiring to trudge uphill in deep snow like that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Get your weight off your front foot. Load up on your back foot and let the nose of your board just float. 

At the end of the day, if you go down in powder and you don't have enough steepness to get going again, pretty much your only option is to unstrap and hike your way out. As you get better and more experienced at riding you'll learn to avoid situations like that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

primarily...its all about line choice....which includes speed and steepness calculations as salient factors.

speed is your friend...you want to hit the fluff with more than adequate speed...and NOT brake...straight line the pow...ride it like its a no fall zone...because it is...unless you want to swim or hike out

you got to be more aware of your fore/aft weighting...so that you maintain float...no float=no speed = sinking 

on shallower slopes...you got to wait for turns to develop...meaning you got to build up to enough speed to turn or slash...otherwise your turn will slow you down too much and you will sink and fall over

if you have chosen a steep enough slope and have merely biffed...then it is easy to get going again...however sometimes you have to build/pack-up a shelf/platform then put the board on top of said platform, followed by getting yourself strapped in while on top of the said platform...and lastly maneuver a hop off the platform with proper fore/aft weighting and then you can get going again.

and I perfer the swim of shame more than the walk of shame :wink:

edit...and another nifty thing for deep pnw....due to me being gezzerly...get a piece of stiff cord to link the binding ratchets...so in the deep...and tree wells its much easier to just grab the loop and get released.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...and I perfer the swim of shame more than the walk of shame :wink:
> 
> edit...and another nifty thing for deep pnw....due to me being gezzerly...get a piece of stiff cord to link the binding ratchets...so in the deep...and tree wells its much easier to just grab the loop and get released.


That's a great idea!

Any chance of you doing a more in depth,.. DIY example post on how to rig something like that up? (...I'm betting I'll need sumpin like that in March!) :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps...its easy...just get a piece of stiffer cord...so that it will stand up abit...easier to grab than a floopy cord.

might have to drill out abit of the toe ratchet tab to get the cord through and either tie it off with a piece of solid copper wire...or maybe a zip tie...wire works better...it has a better hold.

at the other end of the cord, tie/wrap/loop it around the ankle ratchet tab and do the same

thus should be able to merely grab the cord and light/moderate pull both the straps immediately release.

btw the cord also helps when you are getting on the bindings...kind of holds the toe and ankle straps out of the way of placing your boot in the bindings.

I'll try to take some close up pics this eve


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Any chance of you doing a more in depth,.. DIY example post on how to rig something like that up? (...I'm betting I'll need sumpin like that in March!) :laugh:


ehmm...you and I are hoping to need sumptin like that in march :grin:


----------

